# Lance's team rumour



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

The latest:

http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/433


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Radio Shack would be OK... I'd rather see Dell.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool - free HD tvs from the race caravan.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

wowser... paging Dave Hickey!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> wowser... paging Dave Hickey!


Does Hickey own Radio Shack stock?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Does Hickey own Radio Shack stock?


Is it red with a white saddle?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Hickey lives in Fort Worth. RadioShack is HQ in FTW. Therefore, free schwag.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

seeborough said:


> Is it red with a white saddle?


LOL. No kidding.

I wish he'd switch colors. I'm getting bored with red.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Update from Cyclingfans.com

Update: It is definitely looking now like it is going to be:

Team Radio Shack

The domain, teamradioshack.com, is registered to CSE Cycling of Austin, Texas. This is Armstrong agent Bill Stapleton's sports agency that previously registered thepaceline.com. (Thanks Chris Capellini for this final bit of info that ties it all together!)

-Pete

Site is there, no content yet
http://teamradioshack.com/


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

Nutella is not a company... just like Iphone is not a sponsor...


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

For some reason I thought Radio Shack was going under.

Ug on the red and black, I'm sick of red too.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

jd3 said:


> Update from Cyclingfans.com
> 
> Update: It is definitely looking now like it is going to be:
> 
> ...



Cool. I'm feeling it. Almost as cool as 7-11. I love Slurpees. 

Thanks to God it's not "Team Toot n' Totum"... the Tejas equivalent to 7-11 mini mart-type stores. 

Wtf is a toot n' totum anyway?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

giovanni sartori said:


> The latest:
> 
> http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/433



It's April 1st already?


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

from Motorola to radio-shack.. coming full circle?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Henry Porter said:


> For some reason I thought Radio Shack was going under.
> 
> Ug on the red and black, I'm sick of red too.



Hey man... my bike is 95% black with red brand logos. 

I hadn't considered a red saddle and bar tape but I know the revamped 2010 SSM Regal saddle (with carbon rails) will be black with red accents plus the new Time pedals will be red and black as well... I think that will all look hot with some Ambrosio Nemesis rims to top it all off.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> from Motorola to radio-shack.. coming full circle?


I wonder if RS sells HTC phones?


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Sure beats the heck out of "Team Astana".


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> Hickey lives in Fort Worth. RadioShack is HQ in FTW.  Therefore, free schwag.


hmmm....i'd go to FW for free schwag...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh no, red jerseys... Oh noooo...

Hmm I hope they still use Treks. Oh wait, it's Lance's team. Of course they would use Trek and Giro.

Hmm... Good thing I didn't get an Astana jersey


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

i just found out that ya.... it is radio shack ... what a weird sponsor o welll... cash is cash i guess.......


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Trek & SRAM, I'm sure.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Henry Porter said:


> For some reason I thought Radio Shack was going under.
> 
> Ug on the red and black, I'm sick of red too.


The Onion had it right a few months back when their main headline was "Even Radio Shack's CEO can't believe they are still in business!"


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Agreed... Radioshack/Trek/SRAM/Livestrong combo.


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

Henry Porter said:


> For some reason I thought Radio Shack was going under.
> 
> .


Radio Shack is a tired and worn out brand, it's a perfect match!


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

giovanni sartori said:


> The latest:
> 
> http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/433


Phew! I'm glad Mr Jobs didn't jump on as title sponsor. 
For a second there I thought I'd have to put the iMac, MacBook pro and iPhone up for sale on e-bay if they ended up sponsoring a Lance Armstrong Johan Bruyneel team.


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

In order to watch the coverage of the the Radio Shack team do you have to provide your address?


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

i thought Radio Shack had one foot in the grave , in the footsteps of Circuit city. what a horrible brand, and seems like shaky financial footing to launch a team


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

Naw. With the economy Radio Shack is getting ready for a huge surge in business when people start building their own t.v.s, computers, etc. rather than buy a finished product.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

imagine the backlash of a radio-free stage had radio shack had been a sponsor this year.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

Radio Shack--yesterday's products at today's prices.

What a bummer. Hell, Chico's Bail Bonds would have been better.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Seriously, does anybody ever buy more than a... "hey do have one of these little connectors".. from Radioshack. Who shops there? HAM radio people?
I was wondering yesterday, if Lance starts a team, he could probaly build it however he likes (at least money-wise). So, what would the ultimate team look like? Would we now have Garmin-Radioshack-Columbia war? Create your own Team Radioshack! I would like to start by adding Tyler Farrar or Thor so flat stages arent so boring. Fabian for the classics! Go shack-attack.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

agreed. unless you need a "little connector thingy" or an RC Car, why on earth would you go to RS? that place is depressing


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Wtf is a toot n' totum anyway?


That's when you try to sneak one out during the race and a surprise comes with it. You tried to toot and now you have to tote 'em to the finish.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I am happy to see another US based sponsor come forward. Garmin is incorporated in the Cayman Islands, so it will have to be RatShack - Columbia rivalry. I for one will patronize any companies that support cycling. And I shop there already. When you need certain things - connectors for audio/vid or yes radio, it is the go-to.

And they don't take your address anymore.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

A lot of team names sound odd at first but after awhile you get used to them. Liquidgas, Slipstream Chipotle, Baltimore Ravens. 

Except for..........................Houston Texans 

I even live in Houston and think still think we have a lame azz football name.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Garmin may be off shore, but they definitely see themselves as a rival American team. Team discovery Channel sounded wordy at first, jelly belly is weak, there are some real long domestic squad names.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'm calling Oracle and not Radio Shack*

http://www.oraclecycling.com/

 
www.MLKimages.com


----------



## hendo (Feb 22, 2005)

*Pretty sure its Radio Shack*

http://www.teamradioshack.com/getready/


----------



## SamDC (Mar 22, 2002)

*Team Radio Shack site is up... well, redirected at least*

http://teamradioshack.com/getready/


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

Maybe the shack can come up with an affordable knock-off of a SRM.


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

rockstar2083 said:


> Maybe the shack can come up with an affordable knock-off of a SRM.


Yeah, just strap a Commodore 64 on to your changes and will be great, though it might play havoc on your Q-factor.


----------



## X'd Out (Feb 15, 2004)

So I wonder who Oracle cycling is taking over from- or is there another new team coming???


----------



## kenn (Aug 1, 2004)

wsriii said:


> Radio Shack is a tired and worn out brand, it's a perfect match!


I wondered how long this would take... Variations of that thought process will be constant until the end of the TDF 2010...


----------



## boostedcvc (Apr 11, 2007)

Press Release 

http://ir.radioshackcorporation.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=398636


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Didn't Bicycling magazine report that it was going to called Livestrong/Nike. So much for their credibility.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

wsriii said:


> Radio Shack is a tired and worn out brand, it's a perfect match!


lmao.....That was hilarious 


I prefered black/yellow to black/red. Oh well.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

gregario said:


> In order to watch the coverage of the the Radio Shack team do you have to provide your address?


Winner.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Mootsie said:


> Didn't Bicycling magazine report that it was going to called Livestrong/Nike. So much for their credibility.


They had some before?


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Ugh,,, Radio Shack is known as a failing, run down, archaic marquee. last time I set foot in that store was when I wee lad lusting for an RC car. They are like, the aging and practically empty strip mall, the sale bin without a blue light at K Mart, the lint at the bottom of a pocket protector with only one pen in it.............

Is this the only company that would back Armstrong? Hell, I would think a major brand would jump at a chance to not only work with lance and crew, but also be involved with the message that comes with it....


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Radio Shack? That exudes quality just like that fine eating establishment, Denny's.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

penn_rider said:


> Ugh,,, Radio Shack is known as a failing, run down, archaic marquee. last time I set foot in that store was when I wee lad lusting for an RC car. They are like, the aging and practically empty strip mall, the sale bin without a blue light at K Mart, the lint at the bottom of a pocket protector with only one pen in it.............
> 
> Is this the only company that would back Armstrong? Hell, I would think a major brand would jump at a chance to not only work with lance and crew, but also be involved with the message that comes with it....


As a business I don't use them at all and don't really enjoy being in their stores however at the end of the day they are supporting American cycling and for that we all should be thankful that another American team will be out there.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

From the article:



> "Beginning in 2010, Lance Armstrong will compete for Team RadioShack as a cyclist, runner and triathlete in events around the world, including the 2010 Tour de France."


 :confused5:


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Better than Chrysler, I suppose.


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 21, 2008)

bwahahahahahaha
Is this for real? How in the world are they going to pay the team? Does that place make any profit. I thought they closed all but a few stores. Do they think cyclists are hardcore RC racers as well. That brand is so 80's.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> wowser... paging Dave Hickey!



yep..a Fort Worth Company.....


----------



## Damon64 (Sep 24, 2005)

I vowed to never step foot into those stores years ago. The stuff was crap, the service even worse...Radio Shack makes me think of cheap electronics from the 70's and useless salespeople that have no clue.
Great.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

There's some funny slams in this thread. But, yeah, maybe we could support RadioShack some for sponsoring our passion.

I bought my iPod there a couple years ago, along with several accessories for it. Sure beat sifting thru the crowds at Best Buy. And the price was the same everywhere else.

Other than connector thingies, they do carry loads of different batteries, especially the ones for our cyclecomputers and HR monitors. Good prices, too.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, since they decided to sponsor a cycling team, I'm going to give them some credit. It is very difficult for cycling teams to find sponsors. Sometimes an old brand can re-invent itself, too; think Apple a few years back. Radioshack has had no reason to grow and improve over the past several years; maybe now they will....

I hope.


----------



## BobH (Jul 6, 2006)

brentster said:


> A lot of team names sound odd at first but after awhile you get used to them. Liquidgas, Slipstream Chipotle, Baltimore Ravens.
> 
> Except for..........................Houston Texans
> 
> I even live in Houston and think still think we have a lame azz football name.



...worse than the ASTROS?


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Look at the last 5 years - sponsoring a cycling team has been the kiss of death to many companies (plus 1 country). Buy some radioshack puts quick!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Radio Shack sucks. I knew this about them from way back, but was dumb enough to go into one recently, and yup, they _still_ suck. 

Best Buy has exactly the same kind of counter moron that Radio Shack employs, but hey, at least the selection is better.

If they support cycling, that's great, but a lot of other, better companies do too.
.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

has anyone looked up RS's financial health? ie profits etc? they sponsored crashcar for gosh sakes that stuff costs money more than a cycling team needs.


----------

